# Sydney Traders Expo: What the experts said



## Pager (25 October 2008)

Briefly 

Recently back from the Traders Expo in Sydney, saw Larry Williams speak which is always very good as he’s a great speaker.

His view on the stock markets are “they aint coming back in a hurry”, maybe quite a few years before the bull returns, markets to remain very choppy for along time, expecting a short term rally from the end of October though.

The panel of experts before him with Alan Kohler, Robert Gottlibson and 2 others,  not dissimilar to LW but there may also be some great buying opps along the way as some solid stocks sold down to stupid levels and maybe picked up at bargain basement/once in a lifetime price, blamed a lot of the huge moves on Hedge funds having to sell as the redemptions come thick and fast, one of them kept saying we hanvt seen a day without hope (mass panic selling = no hope) which he said would maybe see the market make some kind of bottom, IMO we may have had that Friday in the US with the futures markets going limit down before the open *crosses fingers*.

Spoke with one of the FX analysts who reckons the A$ is going to test 50 US cents in the next month or 2 but medium/long term will go right back up to over 90 cents but maybe not quite at the pace it fell. 

Not sure I agree with any of it and will not be surprised if none of it comes to pass but if the markets remain choppy as Larry thinks then that’s probably good for the traders  but maybe not the investor .

Interesting times


----------



## arco (25 October 2008)

Hi Pager

Long time since I visited Sydney Expo - 2002 I think.

I did look in on Brisbane in 2006.........Lost my free 'Rogue Trader' hat
from that Expo somewhere in Canberra 2008...........I really enjoyed wearing that.

*Were the aisles full of traders, or was it quieter than normal?*

rgds - arco


----------



## Pager (25 October 2008)

arco said:


> Hi Pager
> 
> 
> *Were the aisles full of traders, or was it quieter than normal?*
> ...





It was packed with people, not allot worth looking at IMO, FX looks to be flavour of the day, you also got entry to the home owners/investors expo next door, pretty poor though and the shark like sales approach was being used to the max there


----------



## daily trader (26 July 2011)

*Sydney Traders Expo: 2011*

Anyone going this year? I just came across this and thought I'd give it a go. An excuse for a tax-deductible day in Sydney if nothing else.


----------



## 6figures (26 July 2011)

*Re: Sydney Traders Expo: 2011*



daily trader said:


> Anyone going this year? I just came across this and thought I'd give it a go. An excuse for a tax-deductible day in Sydney if nothing else.




i will be checking it out... never been .. tickets cheaer online so why not.. would like to speak with Julia Lee and Peter Switzer...


----------



## tinhat (27 July 2011)

*Re: Sydney Traders Expo: 2011*



6figures said:


> i will be checking it out... never been .. tickets cheaer online so why not.. would like to speak with Julia Lee and Peter Switzer...




Generally for these type of expos there are lots of free tickets available and you shouldn't need to buy one. Speakers and exhibitors generally have tickets to give away. Once you attend once you generally get sent a free ticket in the mail next year.

For example, Colin Nicholson's latest newsletter provides a link to a free ticket promo.

From the 22 July newsletter:


> Hear me speak in Sydney
> I have been doing a lot less speaking around the country this year on medical advice. However, I am about to
> make one presentation in Sydney at the Trading and Investing Seminars and Expo for the
> Australian Investors
> ...




Here is the link:
http://www.tradingandinvestingexpo.com.au/special-offers/colin-nicholson-offer/

The full free newsletter archive (although a bit out of date) is at:
http://www.bwts.com.au/index.cfm/resources/newsletter-archive/

I'll attend his breakfast seminar.


----------



## 6figures (27 July 2011)

*Re: Sydney Traders Expo: 2011*



tinhat said:


> Generally for these type of expos there are lots of free tickets available and you shouldn't need to buy one. Speakers and exhibitors generally have tickets to give away. Once you attend once you generally get sent a free ticket in the mail next year.
> 
> For example, Colin Nicholson's latest newsletter provides a link to a free ticket promo.
> 
> ...





mate thats awsome! thanks heaps for that!! saved me $18!


----------

